# Battlefield 3



## Korodo (28. Februar 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

NEWS VON DER E3
Electronic Arts zeigt auf Pressekonferenz neues Bildmaterial. Auch der Battlelog Service wurde bestätigt.
Thunder Run - Gameplay Demo Trailer
Multiplayer Gameplay Trailer

*================================================================================
Gameplay Trailer: http://www.youtube.c...h?v=s7-2IRX-0nM*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Ingame Szenen zeigen einstürzendes Hochhaus
*


Alle schauen gespannt auf den neusten Titel der Battlefield Reihe. Battlefield 3 soll laut Aussagen des Entwicklers, alles bis dahin da Gewesene in den Schatten stellen!
Viele sind froh darüber, dass nun scheinbar endlich ein würdiger Nachfolger für Battlefield 2 erscheinen wird. Meiner Meinung nach konnte BFBC2 dem nämlich nicht gerecht werden.
Endlich gibt es wieder ein richtiges PC-Battlefield bei dem man auf großen Karten mit Jets und allen anderen Kriegsgeräten sich mit mindestens 64 (es hieß schonmal 82) ein packendes Gefecht liefern kann.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Offizielle Website
Da es hier noch keine Diskussion ums Spiel gibt bin ich mal so frei und eröffne einen Thread! 

Anbei ein paar Videos von GamerSpawn + Trailer welche einige Infos bereit halten.

*Battlefield 3 - What We Know So Far (Release, Beta, Maps, Squads, Classes)*
http://www.youtube.c...feature=related

*Battlefield 3 - Gameplay Trailer Analysis *
http://www.youtube.c...h?v=Mh4eHHOHuyg

*Battlefield 3 - Leaked Scans: Singleplayer & Multiplayer Intel *
http://www.youtube.c...&feature=relmfu

*Battlefield 3 - Back to Karkand Expansion, Locations & Lighting System *
http://www.youtube.c...&feature=relmfu

**neu*Battlefield 3 - GameStar Info & New Screens *
http://www.youtube.c...h?v=9V-WMIh5uKg

*
Neuste Fakten:*


> *** Erscheinungsdatum Herbst 2011 * Player kann sich wieder hinlegen * Es gibt Jets * 64 Spieler online (PC) * Single Player Kampagne * Co-op Kampagne * Engine ist Frostbite 2.0 * DX11 und DX10 wird exclusiv unterstützt. (Kein DX9) * Multiplattform - PC, PS3, XBOX360 * Wird am 1. März enthüllt * Locust9 (David Goldfarb) ist der lead gameplay designer für BF3 * 64-bit OS und quad-core CPU empfohlen * Kein support von Windows Xp * Beta Zugang mit MOH Limited & T1 Editionen * Beta am 12. October 2011 * Die PC Version bekommt "spezielle" Aufmerksamkeit ***
> (this-is-war.com)



(Ich werde mal versuchen den Thread etwas aktuell zu halten)

*Meiner Meinung nach (auch wenn noch nicht viel bekannt ist) sieht es so aus als könnte BF zum ersten mal CoD gefährlich werden*.
http://www.youtube.c...&feature=relmfu 
/discuss


----------



## Deathstyle (28. Februar 2011)

Ich finde mit Bad Company 2 haben sie so ein Brett geliefert das mit Battlefield 3 nicht leicht zu toppen sein wird, als Fan der Reihe bin ich aber sehr gespannt.
Meiner Meinung nach ist BC2 auch näher an dem originalem Battlefield 1942 als Battlefield 2 es ist - daher bin ich gespannt wie sich dann der dritte Teil anfühlen wird - wieder so schwammig wie BF2, so schnell wie BC2 oder so präzise wie BF1942? Ui u :]


----------



## Korodo (28. Februar 2011)

Habe noch ein neues Vidoe gefunden:

*Battlefield 3 - GameStar Info & New Screens *

http://www.youtube.c...h?v=9V-WMIh5uKg

Mich würde mal interessieren ob es wieder eine echte Commo-Rose gibt -.-


----------



## Korodo (2. März 2011)

Upate - Link ganz oben!

Und hier die Analyse - wie immer von GamerSpawn:

*Battlefield 3 - Fault Line "Bad Part of Town" Analysis *
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ox_9jwcfHqs&feature=feedu


----------



## Korodo (3. März 2011)

Ich hoffe dass BF3 ein echter BF2 Nachfolger wird.

http://forum.ea.com/de/posts/list/360193.page


----------



## Korodo (4. März 2011)

Neues von der GDC

http://www.bfcom.org/content/374-battlefield-3-ingame-szenen-zeigen-einstuerzendes-hochhaus.html


----------



## MrBlaki (4. März 2011)

Korodo schrieb:


> Neues von der GDC
> 
> http://www.bfcom.org...s-hochhaus.html



Oh mein Gott, ich will dieses Spiel so dringend haben.
Unglaublich.
Tag - Nacht Wechsel beste


----------



## Korodo (5. März 2011)

Ja m Aussehen her richtig toll.
Aber was mir zu denken gibt, ist dass BC2 echt das schlechteste BF aller Zeiten war und dass sie scheinbar wieder nur 4 Klassen und kaum Kommunkations Mlöglichkeiten (CommoRose, COmmander, Squadmarkierungen) rein stecken werden.
Das ist kein BF für mich sondern ein hirnloses herumgeballer. 

Sollte BF3 sich wie BFBC2 anfühlen und nicht so wie BF2 dann werd ich sehr enttäuscht sein.
Sanitäter mit LMGs (Sanitöter) und Munitionswerfende Sturmsoldaten (Stumsupport) haben nix in BF zu suchen. So fallen wichtige taktische Aspekte des Spiels weg. 
BFBC2 war peinlich...meiner Meinung nach.


----------



## Arosk (16. März 2011)

Und wie versprochen von EA: http://www.ea.com/de/battlefield3/videos/battlefield-3-faultline-ep2-deutsch


----------



## Teal (18. März 2011)

Deathstyle schrieb:


> Ich finde mit Bad Company 2 haben sie so ein Brett geliefert das mit Battlefield 3 nicht leicht zu toppen sein wird, als Fan der Reihe bin ich aber sehr gespannt.
> [...]


Sehe ich ähnlich. Wenn ZUSÄTZLICH doch noch ein LAN-Modus sowie die Unterstützung für Mods kommen würde, wäre ich mehr als glücklich! Das hat BFBC2 leider extrem gefehlt.  Ansonsten ist der letzte Teil der Serie inzwischen mein Liebling geworden - da kommen auch die alten Zeiten mit der "Desert Combat"-Mod nicht ran.


----------



## zindorah (27. März 2011)

Zum glück bin ich im Beta Test^^


----------



## Morwenth (29. März 2011)

Teal schrieb:


> Wenn ZUSÄTZLICH doch noch ein LAN-Modus sowie die Unterstützung für Mods kommen würde, wäre ich mehr als glücklich!



Das. Was ich bisher aber schon vom spiel gesehen habe, sieht ganz gut aus. anyway, ich warte mal ab. Hoffe auch, dass es an BF2 anschließt.


----------



## Korodo (7. Juni 2011)

E3 UPDATE


----------



## mirror-egg (7. Juni 2011)

Es soll am 27. Oktober in die Läden kommen.

Quelle würd ich gerne posten; geht aber irgendwie nicht; steht aber auf Gamestar.de


----------



## Arosk (22. Juli 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=n48hRLsdMtY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sabito (22. Juli 2011)

BF3 ist der erste Shooter auf den ich warte, hatte schon einige BF Spiele gespielt, keine Ahnung mehr welche, aber BFc aufjedenfall, hatte mir dann schon nicht BC2 gekauft, aber nun warte ich.^^
Ich hoffe, dass es so gut wird, wie es aussieht.


----------



## Klos1 (30. Juli 2011)

Irgendwie würd ich mich ja freuen, wenn auch viele Runden im Grünen dabei wären. Sieht aber bisher nicht so aus. BF Vietnam war für mich persönlich aufgrund der Umgebung immer noch am besten.


----------



## Konov (2. August 2011)

Ich persönlich hab damals ewige Stunden mit BF1942 und BF2 verbracht.

BF42 war ja der Ursprung der BF Reihe und hatte eine unglaublich tolle Kombination aus invididuellen Klasseneigenschaften, den ganzen Fahr- und Flugzeugen und Anfängerfreundlichem Gameplay.

Wenn ich da an die Flugzeuge denke, die man (natürlich aufgrund der Technik, Stichwort Jets) heute nur bedeutend schlechter fliegen kann als die Stukas und co. in BF42...
War eine tolle Mischung aus Realismus und Spaß, dazu die riesigen Maps...

BF2 war da eigentlich auch fast gleich auf. BFBC2 habe ich nie gespielt. Ich hoffe, Battlefield 3 wird wirklich vom Grundaufbau her so wie die ersten beiden Teile, dann wirds bei mir wieder ein absoluter Dauerbrenner.


----------



## floppydrive (2. August 2011)

Alles nach Battlefield Vietnam war ey langweilig!


----------



## Arosk (23. September 2011)

Alle Infos zu Beta die am 29. startet:

http://www.battlefield.com/de/battlefield3/1/beta


----------



## magic2626 (24. September 2011)

Die Systemanforderungen sind doch übertrieben oder wie seht ihr das? SLI für High Settings, SLI hat doch viele Kinderkrankheiten... nutzt von euch wer SLI?


----------



## Käpt’n Blaubär (25. September 2011)

Kann mir auch nicht vorstellen das die neue Engine so viel friest. Denke mal für High wird eine HD 5870 schon genug sein.


----------



## Arosk (25. September 2011)

Eher für Medium.


----------



## magic2626 (29. September 2011)

mit einer 580er soll es auf ultra flüssig laufen!


----------



## Arosk (29. September 2011)

Neue Infos zu Beta. Das ganze Startet zwischen 13 und 15 Uhr, Downladen sollte man das ganze per Torrent, da andere Downloadquellen (Origin) oder auch externe Anbieter teilweise 10 KB/s Download bieten da die Server hoffnungslos überlastet sind. Im Torrent kommt man nach ner Zeit wenigstens auf 100-400 KB/s.

Dauer ca. 3-7 Stunden.


Die Alterverifizerung findet auf der Betaseite statt. Das ganze ist einsehbar sobald die Beta startet und es ist ein Personalausweis nötig, da man ansonsten nicht spielen kann.


----------



## jeef (29. September 2011)

Arosk schrieb:


> Neue Infos zu Beta. Das ganze Startet zwischen 13 und 15 Uhr, Downladen sollte man das ganze per Torrent, da andere Downloadquellen (Origin) oder auch externe Anbieter teilweise 10 KB/s Download bieten da die Server hoffnungslos überlastet sind. Im Torrent kommt man nach ner Zeit wenigstens auf 100-400 KB/s.


Torrent is aber auch langsam 
Einfach nen OCH upload suchen ich ziehe atm über Megaupload, mit Glück kann ich heute Abend noch spielen^^ hab nur 2k DSL -.-
Find es auch so was von dämlich das sie keine Preload gemacht haben einfach vor 2Tagen und gut.... immer und immer wieder der selbe Fehler der Pubs -.-


----------



## Arosk (29. September 2011)

Besser ein bisschen schneller bei Bittorrent laden als bei Origin mit 5 KB/s... selbst schon beim Early Access waren die Server total überlastet, was wird wohl beim Public passieren oO


----------



## Arosk (29. September 2011)

Aber trotzdem? Hast du einen Container?

Ops, Doppelpost ^^


----------



## Marui (1. Oktober 2011)

Battlefield 3 ist echt ein schlechter Witz.

Ich denke dieser Blogpost trifft es zu 100%:
BF 3 Beta


----------



## Marui (1. Oktober 2011)

sorry doppelpost


----------



## Ogil (1. Oktober 2011)

Auch wenn der Blogbeitrag ein Krampf zum Lesen ist: Den meisten Punkten stimme ich so zu. 

Auch ich hatte das Gefuehl, dass die Metro-Map genauso in CoD vorkommen koennte und vom Spielgefuehl (run'n'gun) gab es da auch keinen grossen Unterschied: Das UI ist anders und man hat dem Ganzen eine extra grosse Portion Bloom gegoennt. Irgendwie seh ich auch nicht den grossen Unterschied zu BFBC2 und was dort nervte, nervt noch immer oder gar mehr. Irgendwo wurde ja auch schon von BFBC2.5 gesprochen - wo Sniper dank Prone nun noch besser campen koennen und selbst auf Maps wie Metro das halbe Team aus Snipern besteht.

PS: Und wer hatte bitte die doofe Idee alles ueber den Browser laufen zu lassen und nur fuer den eigentlichen Kampf das Spiel zu starten?


----------



## Arosk (1. Oktober 2011)

ohohoh, eine Beta mit Bugs, schlimme Sache ^^

Das Spiel ist einfach zu realistisch für viele, hab ich jetzt schon von einigen gehört... Trotz allem ist das Battlefield Feeling eher da als bei BC2.

Und Caspian Border hatte nach meinem Gefühl die ganzen Kinderkrankheiten die bei BF 2 vorhanden waren (Nur mit Fahrzeug was zu reißen, Warteschlangen an Flugzeugspots) auch ganz gut befriedigt. Wirklich toll das man nicht nur mit Fahrzeugen was reißen kann.


----------



## MrBlaki (1. Oktober 2011)

Ogil schrieb:


> Auch wenn der Blogbeitrag ein Krampf zum Lesen ist: Den meisten Punkten stimme ich so zu.
> 
> Auch ich hatte das Gefuehl, dass die Metro-Map genauso in CoD vorkommen koennte und vom Spielgefuehl (run'n'gun) gab es da auch keinen grossen Unterschied: Das UI ist anders und man hat dem Ganzen eine extra grosse Portion Bloom gegoennt. Irgendwie seh ich auch nicht den grossen Unterschied zu BFBC2 und was dort nervte, nervt noch immer oder gar mehr. Irgendwo wurde ja auch schon von BFBC2.5 gesprochen - wo Sniper dank Prone nun noch besser campen koennen und selbst auf Maps wie Metro das halbe Team aus Snipern besteht.
> 
> PS: Und wer hatte bitte die doofe Idee alles ueber den Browser laufen zu lassen und nur fuer den eigentlichen Kampf das Spiel zu starten?



Naja, wird bei CoD nicht anders sein. Black Ops war für mich mehr ein Mappacket als ein neues Spiel, da ich nur den Multiplayer spiele. Das ist bei BF nun fast das gleiche, aber trotzdem besser gemacht als bei Black Ops. Bin gespannt auf MW3, grafiktechnisch wird es wohl nichts neues bringen, von dem was ich bisher sehen konnte.


----------



## Arosk (1. Oktober 2011)

Battlefield  wird weiterentwickelt, Call of Duty läuft immer noch auf DX9 und 32-Bit.

Konsolenspiel halt


----------



## Ogil (1. Oktober 2011)

Frueher war "Weiterentwicklung" nicht das Gleiche wie "Grafikupdate" - und wo sind (abgesehen von der Grafik - die vor allem ein Bloom- und Glitzerfest ist) bei BF3 die Weiterentwicklungen? Das einzig beeindruckende ist die zerstoerbare Welt - der Rest ist mehr vom Gleichen. Und ja - das wird beim naechsten CoD auch nicht anders sein.

Und bei "Das Spiel ist einfach zu realistisch fuer viele" musste ich doch ein wenig lachen - oder weinen, weil Du das womoeglich ernst meinst. Ich finde BF hat sich CoD angenaehert und ist somit arcadelastiger geworden - sicher nicht realistischer. ArmA2 kann man zu realistisch nennen, oder RO - aber sicher nicht BF3.


----------



## Arosk (1. Oktober 2011)

Ogil schrieb:


> Frueher war "Weiterentwicklung" nicht das Gleiche wie "Grafikupdate" - und wo sind (abgesehen von der Grafik - die vor allem ein Bloom- und Glitzerfest ist) bei BF3 die Weiterentwicklungen? Das einzig beeindruckende ist die zerstoerbare Welt - der Rest ist mehr vom Gleichen. Und ja - das wird beim naechsten CoD auch nicht anders sein.
> 
> Und bei "Das Spiel ist einfach zu realistisch fuer viele" musste ich doch ein wenig lachen - oder weinen, weil Du das womoeglich ernst meinst. Ich finde BF hat sich CoD angenaehert und ist somit arcadelastiger geworden - sicher nicht realistischer. ArmA2 kann man zu realistisch nennen, oder RO - aber sicher nicht BF3.




Tile-based Deferred Shading
Morphological Antialiasing - kurz MLAA, eine Kantenglättungsmethode, welche per Postprocessing nachträglich auf das Bild berechnet wird.
Analytical Ambient Occlusion - Analytische Umgebungsverdeckung, welche den Realitätsgrad der Verschattung drastisch steigert.

+ Umstellung auf erstes 64-Bit Spiel und keine DX9 Engine mehr.

Und BF3 ist um einiges realistischer als BC2. Allein wie schnell man stirbt und der Recoil der Waffen.


----------



## Käpt’n Blaubär (2. Oktober 2011)

Mal schauen wie nun die Release Version wird. Beta´s sind einfach nicht Perfekt von daher abwarten und Tee Trinken.


----------



## ZAM (4. Oktober 2011)

Käpt schrieb:


> Mal schauen wie nun die Release Version wird. Beta´s sind einfach nicht Perfekt von daher abwarten und Tee Trinken.



Bis dahin wird sich aber an der ungünstigen Hitberechnung, die anscheinend im Client stattfindet, auch nix mehr ändern.


----------



## Teal (4. Oktober 2011)

ZAM schrieb:


> Bis dahin wird sich aber an der ungünstigen Hitberechnung, die anscheinend im Client stattfindet, auch nix mehr ändern.


Vom extrem bescheuerten Matchmakingsystem mit Origin/dem Battlelog mal ganz zu schweigen.


----------



## Arosk (4. Oktober 2011)

ZAM schrieb:


> Bis dahin wird sich aber an der ungünstigen Hitberechnung, die anscheinend im Client stattfindet, auch nix mehr ändern.



Selbes Problem mit den Hitboxen gabs schon in BC2... Hinterherlaggende Hitboxen... ich liebe es wenn man noch gekillt wird während man schon lange um eine Ecke rum ist.


----------



## RioKaT (6. Oktober 2011)

Ich habs noch net geschafft viel mehr als 5 Runden zu spielen, aber mir gefällt BF3 eigentlich ganz gut. Das Waffenhandling ist super und der Sound einfach unglaublich. Was ich aber, wie alle anderen wohl auch, stark kritisiere ist der Battlelog und Origin Schwachsinn. Serverbrowser konnte DICE noch nie aber mit Battlelog setzen sie dem ganzen ja echt die Krone auf...

Warum da ne Clientseitige Hitberechnung stattfindet ist mir auch nen Rätsel. Wie immer ist es ja schwer zu deuten aber wie gut manche treffen ist schon sehr strange. Dazu kommt dieses bescheuerte Flashlight Abusing. 70% der Spieler schalten mittlerweile ihre Taschenlampe an weil man die Umrisse des Körpers dann überhaupt nicht mehr deuten kann.


----------



## Arosk (6. Oktober 2011)

Das ist auch der Sinn der Taschenlampen ^^





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=z0xx7LyzMhM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## iShock (8. Oktober 2011)

dachte der sinn von taschenlampen ist dunkle Orte auszuleuchten....

*eigentlich hätte ich hier ein Trollface gepostet aber naja war dann doch irgendwie zu groß und übertrieben - also stellts euch einfach vor hihi*





habs bisher nur in Livestreams mitbeobachten können - aber meistens brauchts ja eh nur wenige Treffer bis jemand umfällt...

Und wenn man halt ein Taschenlampenlicht vor sich hat muss man ja eig. auch nur in die mitte schießen x) oder nicht ?


----------



## Arosk (8. Oktober 2011)

Die Frage ist wo die Mitte ist, du siehst nämlich garnichts ^^

Einfach draufhalten kann ganz gut helfen ^^


----------



## Kaldreth (11. Oktober 2011)

ja schon nur das Problem ist, ist dass der Typ dich ja auch sieht und somit meist schneller ist und besser trifft! Also ich find die Dinger super nervig! Wenn Gegner damit in einen Raum gestürmt kommen haste kaum ne chance!


----------



## Käpt’n Blaubär (15. Oktober 2011)

Edit: Neuer Trailer Hinzugefügt!





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=FRqfFfuVuNE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.





Ps: COD kann einpacken!


----------



## Arosk (21. Oktober 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Q7GVSx7yMaA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Weeeedlord (23. Oktober 2011)

Kaldreth schrieb:


> ja schon nur das Problem ist, ist dass der Typ dich ja auch sieht und somit meist schneller ist und besser trifft! Also ich find die Dinger super nervig! Wenn Gegner damit in einen Raum gestürmt kommen haste kaum ne chance!



Das ist der Sinn der taktischen Flashlight eben. Der Gegner soll sehr stark geblendet werden und nicht keine präzisen Schüsse abfeuern können. Es gibt die Flashlights in allen möglichen variationen, aber nicht in Battlefield3. Jedenfalls noch nicht.

Lustiger Fakt auf dem Schlachtfeld: Viele vergessen es, ihr Licht auszuschalten, bzw. aus der Ausrüstung zu entfernen. (Hab die Beta gespielt). Auf jedem Schlachtfeld kann man Gegner schon aus großer Entfernung sehen, weil sie noch die Lampe an haben  und Scharfschützen werden plötzlich zur leuchtenden Zielscheibe im Gebüsch.


----------



## Korgor (25. Oktober 2011)

Battlefield ist soeben eingetroffen!

Allerdings muss ich, trotz kauf der PC-DvD, das Game bei Origin herunterladen.
Nicht weiter tragisch, da ich dort mit 10MB/Sek ziehe.
Trozdem frage ich mich nun, für was sind diese 2 DvD´s nun gut ?
Mal später, wenn Installation feddig ist, schauen, was dort drauf ist.

- Sind also doch Daten drauf, welche es zum Installen benötigt.
11GB nun geladen + 4GB von der DvD und danach nochmals 400MB laden


----------



## Weeeedlord (25. Oktober 2011)

Korgor schrieb:


> Battlefield ist soeben eingetroffen!
> 
> Allerdings muss ich, trotz kauf der PC-DvD, das Game bei Origin herunterladen.
> Nicht weiter tragisch, da ich dort mit 10MB/Sek ziehe.
> ...



Du musst mir 2 Fragen beantworten! 

In welchem Land lebst du?
und:
Kannst du es schon spielen? (Falls du es vor dem Release bekommen hast)


----------



## Arosk (25. Oktober 2011)

Nein, man kann nicht vor dem 27 spielen.


----------



## Korgor (25. Oktober 2011)

Weeeedlord schrieb:


> Du musst mir 2 Fragen beantworten!
> 
> In welchem Land lebst du?
> und:
> Kannst du es schon spielen? (Falls du es vor dem Release bekommen hast)


Land: Deutschland

Beim Starten: "Das offizielle Erscheinungsdatum dieser Anwendung ist: Donnerstag, 27. Oktober 2011, 01:00"
Also noch warten


----------



## magic2626 (25. Oktober 2011)

nö kann man jetzt schon zocken


----------



## Königmarcus (25. Oktober 2011)

also meine version kommt morgen - hoffentlich läufts 1 tag vor release schon^^


----------



## Arosk (25. Oktober 2011)

Nope tut es nicht. Außer du hast natürlich Pre, ansonsten erst am 27.


----------



## cedrick (25. Oktober 2011)

origin-käufer können schon seit heute mittag ganz normal zocken. da sich ein grossteil der spieler über koreanische proxyserver zugang zum spiel verschafft hatte hat EA reagiert und das spiel auch so freigegeben. fragt sich nur warum nicht gleich einheitlich gestartet wird..


----------



## Arosk (25. Oktober 2011)

Unterschiedliche Releases hatten noch nie einen Sinn.


----------



## Weeeedlord (25. Oktober 2011)

cedrick schrieb:


> origin-käufer können schon seit heute mittag ganz normal zocken. da sich ein grossteil der spieler über koreanische proxyserver zugang zum spiel verschafft hatte hat EA reagiert und das spiel auch so freigegeben. fragt sich nur warum nicht gleich einheitlich gestartet wird..



Und wenn man im Laden kauft wohl nicht? Ach, egal, ich versuch auch den Korea Proxy wenns nicht klappt.



> Unterschiedliche Releases hatten noch nie einen Sinn.



Dieser Satz pulsiert vor Weisheit.


----------



## SPhillips (26. Oktober 2011)

battlefield 3 wird der hammer freu mich schon es morgen in den händen zu halten xD hier gibs auch noch n paar trailer.


----------



## Korgor (26. Oktober 2011)

Habs schon gestern bekommen und da ich für diese Woche Urlaub habe,
wird pünktlich um 1:00 angefangen 

Edit:
So, musste feststellen, dass meine GeForce GTX 260 nimmer ausreicht...


----------



## Arosk (27. Oktober 2011)

Origin total überlastet, man kann das Spiel nicht mal aktivieren


----------



## Korgor (27. Oktober 2011)

Steam wäre besser geeignet gewesen ...

Edit:
Den Gutschein kann man auch net einlösen...
Da merkt man eben, dass Origin net so viel aufm Kasten hat


----------



## Arosk (27. Oktober 2011)

Tolle Leistung das Spielereleases immer an Serverproblemen scheitern ^^


----------



## Knallfix (28. Oktober 2011)

"Lieber Weihnachtsmann ..."

"Ja, mein Kind. Ich auch."





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=nQR49JGySTM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Käpt’n Blaubär (28. Oktober 2011)

Korgor schrieb:


> Steam wäre besser geeignet gewesen ...
> 
> Edit:
> Den Gutschein kann man auch net einlösen...
> Da merkt man eben, dass Origin net so viel aufm Kasten hat



Am besten wäre das Game ohne Steam und Origin . Wobei du recht hast, Steam ist schon besser als Origin.


----------



## magic2626 (28. Oktober 2011)

Hier findet ihr unsere Release Eindrücke
*entfernt*


----------



## Korgor (29. Oktober 2011)

So, leider muss ich mitteilen, dass Battlefield schon Geschichte für mich ist.
Origins + BF3 ist deinstalliert.

Das Spiel an sich selber bekommt von mir ne 1+
Aber Origins, sry...
In ihren Vertragsbedingungen steht, dass sie den kompletten PC ausspionieren dürfen.


> Folgendes soll wohl alles wenn ich das richtig verstanden hab ausgelesen werden von Origin und über die Datenleitung verschickt werden. Zummindest laut einiger Artikel.
> 
> Geschlecht, PLZ (Postleitzahl), Daten über unsere Rechner, Unsere Hardware, Unsere Software, Über unsere Plattformen, Unsere Spielsysteme, Allgemeine Medien (Wohl MP3's usw.), Allgemein Medien, Mobile Geräte (Mit den dazugehörigen Geräten ID's, Ereignisdaten, Internet Protokole, (IP)-Adresse, Mac Adressen & Verbindungen.
> 
> ...


Edit:
Was n Glück, dass ich mir gestern n neuen PC bestellt habe und diese somit n paar Daten nichtmehr haben.
Und warum habe ich ihn bestellt, gerade um BF3 zu zocken -.-
Najo, dann kann ich wenigstens Modern Warfare 3 darauf zocken


----------



## Elathar (30. Oktober 2011)

Ich wiederhole mich gerne nochmal :


1. Wer ahnung hat und mal Process Monitor etc, laufen lässt, sieht das origin lediglich in dem games ordner nachschaut und windows service datei zur anti hack kontrolle und service verbesserung.

2. Facebook user sollten eigentlich komplett ruhig sein da Facebook auch mit "Privaten Einstellungen" Daten erhebt.

3. WoW Spieler können ebenso ruhig sein da Blizzard mit ihrem Warden seit genau 5 jahren das gleiche macht.. nämlich Informationen sammeln.

4. Im Internet ist man sowieso nicht sicher da man mit der Ip+port sowieso alles über jeden herausbekommt... dazu noch die mac Adresse und das wars...


Also übertreibt es nicht mit euren Hassparolen und Verschwörungstheorien... Kauft es euch halt nicht und gut ist wenn ihr so fehlinformiert seid und 0815 Berichterstattungen im Netz glaubt,


----------



## Korgor (30. Oktober 2011)

Elathar schrieb:


> Ich wiederhole mich gerne nochmal :
> 
> 
> 1. Wer ahnung hat und mal Process Monitor etc, laufen lässt, sieht das origin lediglich in dem games ordner nachschaut und windows service datei zur anti hack kontrolle und service verbesserung.
> ...


Hmm, wie erklärst du dann das hier?

http://s1.directupload.net/images/111028/fglehhsj.jpg

Man kann sehen, dass Origin in den Ordner schaut, wo die Steuererklärung ist.


Edit:

Zudem verweise ich auf:
http://forum.buffed.de/index.php/topic/189840-bf3-nein-danke/page__st__60


----------



## Elathar (30. Oktober 2011)

sry aber das ganze scheint mir gefaked zu sein.. denn egal ob ich xxx datein geöffnet habe oder 30 fenster offen haben es ist immer die gleiche infosammlung -.-

http://s14.directupload.net/file/d/2693/mbcyykdu_jpg.htm



bei mir ist origin nur in 1 ordner und bleibt dort.


----------



## Ogil (30. Oktober 2011)

@Korgor:

Das ist aber nett, dass Du so aufopfernd versuchst die armen unmuendigen Spieler vor EAs boesen Machenschaften zu bewahren.

Mal ernsthaft - reicht es nicht wenn die Diskussion dazu im von Dir verlinkten Beitrag stattfindet? Jeder Spieler hat das Ganze nun sicherlich mitbekommen und kann fuer sich entscheiden, wie schlimm er das findet und ob er daraus Konsequenzen zieht und BF3 eventuell nicht spielt oder Vorkehrungen trifft, damit Origin eben nicht auf alles zugreifen kann. Die ganze Aufregung um Origin und die ganzen Moechtegern-Hirten gehen einem als Spieler ja schon fast so sehr auf die Nerven wie Origin selbst.

PS: @Elathar: Origin greift in der Tat auf mehr als nur den Origin-Ordner zu - allerdings nicht waehrend Du z.B. ein Spiel laufen hast. Schliess mal alles, lass den Process-Monitor laufen und starte Origin neu - dann wirst Du sehen, dass da mehr gescannt wird.


----------



## Elathar (30. Oktober 2011)

ja ich weiss xD habe den monitor nun 1 st laufen lassen und origin bleibt immer im game verzeichniss ... und nirgends anders 


lg


----------



## Käpt’n Blaubär (30. Oktober 2011)

Origin schaut ab und zu in meinen Porno Ordner rein. Gestern hatte ich mir 5 neue Filme in den Ordner kopiert, und wirklich alle 5 Filme hat Origin angesehen!


----------



## Elathar (31. Oktober 2011)

Käpt schrieb:


> Origin schaut ab und zu in meinen Porno Ordner rein. Gestern hatte ich mir 5 neue Filme in den Ordner kopiert, und wirklich alle 5 Filme hat Origin angesehen!



-.-* *Sarkasmus schild hochhalt* ?


----------



## darksilver1 (31. Oktober 2011)

Elathar schrieb:


> -.-* *Sarkasmus schild hochhalt* ?


Zum Glück ändern die schon einige Sachen, wer paranoid genug ist kann auch einfach von M$ den process monitor benutzen und schauen was origin so macht. Das tool ist auch für andere Zwecke recht nützlich.

Wer andere dog tags haben möchte, kann bei alienware schauen dort gibt’s noch keys für eine weitere Variante. 

Gestern zum ersten mal gespielt und soweit gefällt mir das ganz gut. Wobei Jet fliegen mit Mouse&Tastatur ist nicht so mein Ding. Wobei das aussteigen per Schleudersitz ist schon cool gemacht.
Irgendwie erstaunlich das bf3 noch so eine Freigabe bekommen hat, wenn ich bedenke auf welche interessanten Arten man einen Gegner mit den Messer kalt stellen kann. *eg


----------



## Fingolfin (1. November 2011)

Für Blizzardspiele scheint sich Origin auch zu interessieren, jedenfalls scannt das ding bei jedem start den Battle.net Cache.


----------



## Arosk (1. November 2011)

G3A3, so porno die Waffe xD

http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/de/battlereport/show/1767114/1/189329601/

http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/de/battlereport/show/1776868/1/189329601/

http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/de/battlereport/show/1771430/1/189329601/


----------



## darksilver1 (4. November 2011)

Wer noch andere Hundemarken haben möchte. Hier den trailer act of valor anschauen, dafür gibts dann am Ende auch noch welche von den Film.


----------



## Arosk (6. Dezember 2011)

4GB Patch heute inklusive der Karten für das DLC. Wieder sinnlos lange was ziehen <.<


----------



## Wizkid (6. Dezember 2011)

Ich werd nicht warm mit BF3. Es ist mehr ein Bad Company 2.5, als ein BF3.
Das neue Klassensystem mit den Waffen find ich doof. Noch krasser als bei Bad Company 2 ist man mit seiner Startausrüstung im Nachteil. Was soll der Mist?
Soll ich X Stunden mich quälen, um auf Augenhöhe nur wegen dem Equip zu sein? Da kann ich genau so gut ein MMO wie WoW zocken.
Wo ist der geliebte Commander hin? Ach ja, der war ja angeblich unbeliebt, vor allem bei den Konsolenspielern(Ja, ich beschuldige die Konsolen als Ursache für den Wegfall).
Sofern man ohne Clan zockt, spielt sich das Spiel wie ein großer Hühnerhaufen. Es gibt null Koordination.
Ich mochte es Befehle von Oben zu bekommen oder Ausrüstung und Artillerie anzufordern.

Das größte Minus sind aber meiner Meinung nach die Maps.
Bei Bad Company2 gefiel mir wirklich jede Map (Ausnahme waren einige Maps des Vietnam DLC).
Die Maps bei BF3 sind irgendwo kalt und einige sind zu überfrachtet.


----------



## Käpt’n Blaubär (6. Dezember 2011)

Wizkid schrieb:


> Ich werd nicht warm mit BF3. Es ist mehr ein Bad Company 2.5, als ein BF3.
> Das neue Klassensystem mit den Waffen find ich doof. Noch krasser als bei Bad Company 2 ist man mit seiner Startausrüstung im Nachteil. Was soll der Mist?
> Soll ich X Stunden mich quälen, um auf Augenhöhe nur wegen dem Equip zu sein? Da kann ich genau so gut ein MMO wie WoW zocken.
> Wo ist der geliebte Commander hin? Ach ja, der war ja angeblich unbeliebt, vor allem bei den Konsolenspielern(Ja, ich beschuldige die Konsolen als Ursache für den Wegfall).
> ...







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=kV4vHpqrj6E

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Cantharion (18. März 2012)

Wizkid schrieb:


> Ich werd nicht warm mit BF3. Es ist mehr ein Bad Company 2.5, als ein BF3.
> Das neue Klassensystem mit den Waffen find ich doof. Noch krasser als bei Bad Company 2 ist man mit seiner Startausrüstung im Nachteil. Was soll der Mist?
> Soll ich X Stunden mich quälen, um auf Augenhöhe nur wegen dem Equip zu sein? Da kann ich genau so gut ein MMO wie WoW zocken.



Wenn du es mit der Startausrüstung nach ein paar Runden nicht schaffst positive stats zu bekommen lass shooter sein.
ich hatte als medic schon 1,5+kdr in der 3. Runde und das obwohl MW3 mein erster shooter war den ich intensiv gespielt habe.


----------



## Maddis1337 (22. Mai 2012)

Korgor schrieb:


> Habs schon gestern bekommen und da ich für diese Woche Urlaub habe,
> wird pünktlich um 1:00 angefangen
> 
> Edit:
> So, musste feststellen, dass meine GeForce GTX 260 nimmer ausreicht...



Also meine 275 reicht locker! Und sooo viel Unterschied ist zwischen den nun auch nicht.


----------



## darksilver1 (25. Mai 2012)

Wizkid schrieb:


> Ich werd nicht warm mit BF3. Es ist mehr ein Bad Company 2.5, als ein BF3.
> Das neue Klassensystem mit den Waffen find ich doof. Noch krasser als bei Bad Company 2 ist man mit seiner Startausrüstung im Nachteil. Was soll der Mist?
> Soll ich X Stunden mich quälen, um auf Augenhöhe nur wegen dem Equip zu sein? Da kann ich genau so gut ein MMO wie WoW zocken.
> Wo ist der geliebte Commander hin? Ach ja, der war ja angeblich unbeliebt, vor allem bei den Konsolenspielern(Ja, ich beschuldige die Konsolen als Ursache für den Wegfall).
> ...




Ehrlich gesagt ziehe ich weiterhin BF2 und Bad Company 2 den schöneren BF3 vor. Habe irgendwie mit den älteren Titeln mehr Spaß. Selbst die Neuauflage von den alten Maps wie Karkand gefällt mir nicht. Gemocht habe ich eigentlich nur Paris Seine Crossing und Firestorm auf den große Karten.

Versuch ansonsten mal engineer, solange du mit den Maschinengewehren nicht aus der Hüfte feuern möchtest, gehen die recht gut. C4 und die Claymore sind auch "lustig", wenn auch nicht für die Gegner. 

Ohje schaut aufs Datum, kicher nun ja vielleicht ändert sich ja was mit den neuen packs. *hüstel


----------



## Dreiundzwoanzig (25. Mai 2012)

Leute schreibt doch mal, euren PC Gamertag rein. Vielleicht kennt man sich ja


----------



## Mellsei (10. Juni 2012)

Dreiundzwoanzig schrieb:


> Leute schreibt doch mal, euren PC Gamertag rein. Vielleicht kennt man sich ja



Hilft dir auch mein PSn acc ^^?? Für Pc werde ich es mir noch holen


----------



## Kamsi (10. Juni 2012)

und schliesst ihr alle das abo ab für bf3 ?

damals als ich noch jung war gabs sowas noch umsonst bzw die community hat das selbst gebaut weil es modbar war heute geht ja sowas nicht mehr weil man die konsolen dann nicht mehr nutzen könnte ^^


----------



## painschkes (10. Juni 2012)

_Gamertag : Painschkeks

Zum Abo : Nö, wüsste nicht was es mir daran 49,99€ wert sein sollte - wobei das jeder für sich selbst entscheiden muss :-)_


----------



## Andryxa (30. Juni 2012)

Kamsi schrieb:


> und schliesst ihr alle das abo ab für bf3 ?
> 
> damals als ich noch jung war gabs sowas noch umsonst bzw die community hat das selbst gebaut weil es modbar war heute geht ja sowas nicht mehr weil man die konsolen dann nicht mehr nutzen könnte ^^









Tja. Damals ... Wenn ich nur an den DC Mod für BF1942 denke ... heutzutage darfst du ja gar nix mehr an dem Spiel verändern und Modden ist dadurch dann eh tabu. Die Publisher wollen nur $€ sehen.


----------



## Eldorasil29 (2. August 2012)

hallo,

ich habe folgendes problem mit origin;
nach der installation von origin fordert man mich dazu auf ein originkonto zu erstellen. 
und genau da liegt das problem. ich kann zwar alles eingeben und hinterher auf "origin beitreten" klicken, allerdings ohne effekt. 
das heißt ich kann mich mit meinen neu erstellen daten nicht einloggen. 3x hab ich mich bisher neu angemeldet, es geht nicht! -.-
"das passwort stimmt nicht mit dem login namen/emailadresse überein". obwohl es logisch gesehen klappen MUSS, da es ja die gleichen daten sind wie bei der erstellung. 
wunderschön -.- 44&#8364; fürn a****. es sei denn ihr habt vorschläge was ich tun kann damit ich dieses spiel nicht doch noch durchs fenster befördere.

edit. problem gelöst.


----------



## Dreiundzwoanzig (5. August 2012)

Eldorasil29 schrieb:


> hallo,
> 
> ich habe folgendes problem mit origin;
> nach der installation von origin fordert man mich dazu auf ein originkonto zu erstellen.
> ...



Wäre Interessant zu wissen, wie du das Problem gelöst hast, es gibt sicher den ein oder anderen mit dem selben Problem.


----------



## Eldorasil29 (6. August 2012)

> Wäre Interessant zu wissen, wie du das Problem gelöst hast, es gibt sicher den ein oder anderen mit dem selben Problem.



nunja, ich habe früher swtor gespielt und da ist mir wieder eingefallen das ea ihre i-netseite mit der von swtor verknüpft hat. 
das problem lag also daran das ich so gesehen schon einen account hatte. da hab ich einfach mein pw von sw bei origin eingetippt und schon war ich drin. 

nun aber zum spiel selbst; es gibt ein punkte/lvlsystem mit welchem man bessere ausrüstung bekommen kann und ist zugleich die große achillesverse für neuzugänge.
da das spiel schon etwas länger draussen ist und man als anfänger auch nicht gerade viele punkte hat *grins* erweist es sich als nahezu unmöglich im bf mit den anderen mitzuhalten, 
geschweige denn gegen das gegnerteam zu bestehen. diese haben verglichen mit dem unbedarften schon fast "übermenschliches" präzisionsvermögen und reflexe jenseits aller vorstellungskraft, 
so das man sich fragen könnte ob die jetzt einfach nur gut sind oder hacken bzw cheaten.
is genau das gleiche wie als wenn man einen tsunami mit einem kieselstein brechen wollte. absoluter albtraum für anfänger, kann ich nur von abraten wenn einem die psychologische gesundheit am herzen liegt.
oder man entscheidet sich für den harten weg und frisst wirklich solange dreck bis das equipment entsprechend gut ist. aber auch das ist keine garantie für sowas wie spielspass in bf3. 
dieser bleibt einfach viel zu oft auf der strecke und verhungert langsam aber sicher.


----------



## Ogil (6. August 2012)

Man kann auch mit der Startausruestung gut mithalten und grade am Anfang geht es ja auch recht fix mit dem Freischalten neuer Sachen. Ich persoenlich finde solche Freischalt-Systeme motivierend - zumal wenn sich die Waffen alle etwas anders verhalten und man sich somit seiner Spielweise entsprechend ausruesten kann.


----------



## Eldorasil29 (7. August 2012)

Ogil schrieb:


> Man kann auch mit der Startausruestung gut mithalten und grade am Anfang geht es ja auch recht fix mit dem Freischalten neuer Sachen. Ich persoenlich finde solche Freischalt-Systeme motivierend - zumal wenn sich die Waffen alle etwas anders verhalten und man sich somit seiner Spielweise entsprechend ausruesten kann.



also dann haste entweder gegen noobs gekämpft oder gegen bots. denn so leicht wie du das schilderst ist es sicher nicht.


----------



## Ogil (8. August 2012)

Vielleicht bist Du auch einfach nur schlecht 

Oder Du gehst mit der falschen Erwartungshaltung/Einstellung an die Sache ran. Einerseits sollte man als "Neuer" nicht erwarten direkt Top-Spieler zu sein, andererseits sollte man schauen wofuer es eigentlich Punkte gibt. Und die gibt es bei BF nun mal nicht nur fuer Huepf-Spring-Peng-Kill sondern fuer Heilung/Wiederbeleben/Reparieren/Munition/Scouten/Flaggen erobern und verteidigen/usw.


----------



## Eldorasil29 (9. August 2012)

Ogil schrieb:


> Vielleicht bist Du auch einfach nur schlecht



nur schlechter equipped.



> Oder Du gehst mit der falschen Erwartungshaltung/Einstellung an die Sache ran. Einerseits sollte man als "Neuer" nicht erwarten direkt Top-Spieler zu sein, andererseits sollte man schauen wofuer es eigentlich Punkte gibt. Und die gibt es bei BF nun mal nicht nur fuer Huepf-Spring-Peng-Kill sondern fuer Heilung/Wiederbeleben/Reparieren/Munition/Scouten/Flaggen erobern und verteidigen/usw.



das ist mir bekannt.


----------



## skyline930 (9. September 2012)

Um mal den Thread wieder etwas auszugraben, spielen denn noch buffies BF3? Wie wärs mal mit einem buffed-Platoon? Oder gibts sowas schon?


----------



## Dreiundzwoanzig (11. Oktober 2012)

Ja Spiel ab und zu BF3 ( PC ), hab mir auch Amored Kill gekauft und habs Absolut nicht bereut.


----------

